# 1915 J motor



## filmonger (Nov 7, 2013)

Just thought someone here might be interested if they haven't already seem her.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221308874145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Here is another 1915 reading twin

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1915-Readin...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19e4712e0a&vxp=mtr


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2013)

thanks for sharing, pretty kool...


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 7, 2013)

i think i almost bought that reading standard a couple yrs ago........very cool engine but reading parts can be tough to find........harley,indian=easyish........reading standard is tough.....i have a 09 reading standard im working on collecting parts for a build day


----------

